# New spawn HM × HMPK video



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Spawning my new HM male with my HMPK female. Introduced them today.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I am praying this one works. I'm tired of losing my fry.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You have fry foods? Temp up and a filter? If so you should do wonderfully!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep, yep, and yep!

And this morning I got pics of wrapping. I didn't use a light so it's hard to see. But I think they are getting it


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice! Good luck and congrats so far!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Short video of Hotaru tending to the eggs
Watch "Male betta tending eggs" on YouTube
Male betta tending eggs: http://youtu.be/AxzoEHg1m1U


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Great video of Hotaru tending his newly hatched minions.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Happy Fish Blog: New spawn. HM male X HMPK female
Quick blog post about my latest betta spawn
Check it out for a bonus video of the fry at 4 days old!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Watch "Betta fry 5 days old" on YouTube
Betta fry 5 days old:


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiny little things aren't they! How cool! Are those bubbles from a sponge filter?


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> Tiny little things aren't they! How cool! Are those bubbles from a sponge filter?


Thanks! They are super tiny but already twice as big as they were when just hatched. The filter is a super small canister filter filled with filter floss and aquarium gravel to weigh it down. Similar to a sponge filter but more versatile in what I can use in it.


----------

